# Cheese smoking newbie. Need help.



## StarkOdinson (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi guy's and gals. I'm new to smoking cheese. Iv done it about 4-5 times with mixed results. At first I used an amaze n pellet tube and just a regular grill . my cheese wasn't really taking on that smoked color so I resorted to using 2 pellet tubes and sealing my grill with tin foil. Even still I'm getting some smoke flavor but I'm not getting that nice smoked color. What am I doing wrong? Can someone please give me some advice


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

How long were you smoking the cheese?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 24, 2020)

what kind of cheese do you smoke. what type pellets ya using, is your cheese dry when your smoking it, how are you venting your grill, are you letting it sit over night uncovered in fridge after you smoke it, not sure if any of these would effect color but we need to start somewhere to see if we can help you.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 24, 2020)

Smoking works a lot better in my opinion in a vertical direction.  Do you have access to any sort of barrel or drum to let the smoke rise? If not seal one side of the grill to create a draft for the smoke to flow over the cheese. One tube should be plenty... Just don't use mesquite pellets as they are too strong for most cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2020)

StarkOdinson said:


> my cheese wasn't really taking on that smoked color so I resorted to using 2 pellet tubes and sealing my grill with tin foil.



Don't worry about the color of the cheese. Color is like the smoke ring. It's more of a puff you chest out moment, but doesn't really mean anything when it comes to flavor. I only smoke my cheese for two to three hours and don't get much in the way of color, but I do get all the flavor, and I can basically eat my cheese right off the smoker.

Clean smoke equals clean flavor.

Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 24, 2020)

Chris is right. Has nothing to do with flavor. But it does look nice when you do get it. And if you vac pack them and sit them in the fridge you will notice the color development comes later on. Its a weird thing with cheese. 
Check this out




__





						COLOR DEVELOPMENT ON SMOKED CHEESE
					

I wanted to share a few pictures of color development on smoked cheese. I know there are a lot of people looking for nice color on there cheese the first time they try it. Only to find out the smoke flavor is really bitter and not exactly what they were looking for. So for any of you out there...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Sep 24, 2020)

I agree with the others. Color doesn't matter, only the taste does.  I smoke with 1/2 apple and 1/2 cherry wood which seems to give a little more color.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 24, 2020)

StarkOdinson said:


> Hi guy's and gals. I'm new to smoking cheese. Iv done it about 4-5 times with mixed results. At first I used an amaze n pellet tube and just a regular grill . my cheese wasn't really taking on that smoked color so I resorted to using 2 pellet tubes and sealing my grill with tin foil. Even still I'm getting some smoke flavor but I'm not getting that nice smoked color. What am I doing wrong? Can someone please give me some advice



Cheese and butter are exceptions when smoking food.  Color is not a factor, in fact it's a sign your smoke is too heavy.  If your cheese ever warms enough to weep oils, or sink into the grate, then your smoker temp is too high, so keep that in mind too. 

Pellet smoke generators will work for cheese, but you would need a huge volume for your smoking chamber and a lot of draft.  Sawdust smoke generators work much better, your top vent should look like there are two cigarettes burning inside.  Gentle smoke over a long time allow you to sample as you go, and then pull it when it's to your liking.  24 hours of mellowing is advised, but it's still not to strong to sample while smoking.  This 30 second video might show what I'm talking about.


----------



## HowlingDog (Sep 24, 2020)

I use a tube with pellets with a mix of apply, hickory and cherry for about three hours.  Mainly cheddar.  I let it sit 10 days to 2 weeks before eating.  Seems to let the smoke flavor balance through the cheese.  I have found that if you eat it too soon, it is not as good and a bit strong.   It freezes really well too and that also helps it mellow.  Keep trying and you will enjoy the results.


----------



## StarkOdinson (Sep 25, 2020)

I am so psyched to inform you guys your tips and advice paid off. I raised my rack with two pieces of wood that I cut tonight at my job, I mixed 2 parts apple pellets to 1 part hickory, I used 2 pounds of mozzarella and tonight's batch came out good!! It's got the color and flavor I was striving for however it got a little hot in the grill.  Now I am wondering can I open the cheese I used for my first few unsuccessful times and resmoke it?


----------



## StarkOdinson (Sep 25, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> what kind of cheese do you smoke. what type pellets ya using, is your cheese dry when your smoking it, how are you venting your grill, are you letting it sit over night uncovered in fridge after you smoke it, not sure if any of these would effect color but we need to start somewhere to see if we can help you.


 I use mozzarella, havarti, gouda, cheddar, Colby. I use an apple and hickory blend, I let the cheese get room temp before smoking, I haven't let it sit overnight but I let it cool before vacuum sealing


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't freeze cheese. I have vacuumed sealed cheese that has been in the fridge for 2 years now. I smoke the cheese for about 3-4 hours. Let it rest overnight before vacuum sealing it.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2020)

looks good from here, if your grill is getting to hot is there any way you could up a mailbox mod to it. you could also just cold smoke in a cardboard box if need be.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 25, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks good from here, if your grill is getting to hot is there any way you could up a mailbox mod to it. you could also just cold smoke in a cardboard box if need be.




S
 StarkOdinson


If you use a carboard box, use a pie tin or something to put your tube in so the smoldering ash has a place to go.  

I'm not sure if you had your grill on? Why would it get too hot? the pellets generate very little heat.  a foil pan or two filled with ice can also keep whatever chamber you're using cooler.  If you get into smoking butter.. DEFINITELY have a colder chamber or wait until cooler fall weather. 


For everyone else..  you should be able to eat the cheese right off the smoker.. if you have to let it mellow out in the fridge for weeks you're adding too much smoke in my opinion


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2020)

yeah ya could eat it right out of the smoker and  i have and it's good but like with any smoked meats to me anyway they taste better when they sit a day or two.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2020)

I've given cheese a second round on the smoker before, but usually it's with'in a couple of days of the original smoke. I really don't see an issue with resmoking cheese as long as it hasn't gone bad. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm glad you finally got the results your looking for, but I think your _*living*_ _*on*_ _*the*_ _*edge*_ of a cheese meltdown with the pics in post #10. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2020)

I think you have finally figured it out. I’m in Florida so I can only smoke cheese in the winter, Feb. being the best month. I use one full 12“ tube with apple In my RF offset & put the tube in the firebox, it usually burns for about 3+ hours & gives a nice smoke flavor & color to the cheese. Needless to say I only smoke one batch per year so it is enough to last until the next winter.
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> S
> StarkOdinson
> 
> 
> ...


Pellets generate a bit more heat than sawdust, and pellets will color cheese slightly more than sawdust.   And I totally agree that cheese should be edible the same day.  I hate to read posts where folks say it tastes like an ash tray and must be mellowed for 2 or 3 weeks before eating. I still prefer to mellow it a day or two, then vacuum seal for mine, and zipper seal for friends as they will break into it immediately. 



smokerjim said:


> yeah ya could eat it right out of the smoker and  i have and it's good but like with any smoked meats to me anyway they taste better when they sit a day or two.


Agreed.  In fact I sacrifice one piece for sampling throughout the day of smoking.



gmc2003 said:


> I've given cheese a second round on the smoker before, but usually it's with'in a couple of days of the original smoke. I really don't see an issue with resmoking cheese as long as it hasn't gone bad.
> Chris


In the late summer I've smoked cheese for 2 hours, then returned to the fridge for 1 hour, then 2 hours back on & 1 hour rest.  I'll repeat this until I get the flavor I want. 

And yes to a second smoke the next day or so if the flavor is not smoky enough.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I think you have finally figured it out. I’m in Florida so I can only smoke cheese in the winter, Feb. being the best month. I use one full 12“ tube with apple In my RF offset & put the tube in the firebox, it usually burns for about 3+ hours & gives a nice smoke flavor & color to the cheese. Needless to say I only smoke one batch per year so it is enough to last until the next winter.
> Al


One of my buddies does the annual smoking event, usually around Thanksgiving.  He's got butter on that upper rack.


----------



## StarkOdinson (Sep 25, 2020)

*I *


thirdeye said:


> One of my buddies does the annual smoking event, usually around Thanksgiving.  He's got butter on that upper rack.
> View attachment 464588


Wow that's alot of cheese and butter!!! Im doing small batches until I get my confidence up. I'll post a picture of my setup below.


----------



## StarkOdinson (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## StarkOdinson (Sep 25, 2020)

StarkOdinson said:


> View attachment 464637
> View attachment 464638


I have 2 pellet smokers and that is ice water underneath the cheese to regulate temp. I'm from Central New York and the temperature outside is transitioning into fall however today were in the mid 70s.


----------



## nchapelheel (Sep 26, 2020)

I can only smoke cheese in the dead of winter. That means smoke about 30 pounds in Jan or Feb.I buy 8 ounce blocks at Aldi.  Always smoke NY sharp cheddar, moz, colby, and jack.  I use my pellet tube
and I get good results. After 4 hours of smoke, all the cheese is taken in to the kitchen to equalize for an hour or two.
Then vacuum pack in 2 pound packs. I use the smoked cheese to make pimento cheese spread all year round. I add crumbled bacon to the pimento cheese every month or two. The kids love it and so do most people that try it.


----------

